# Help needed in Central md



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

Hey guys with another storm on the way we could use more loaders at our malls.

Don't get me wrong we did great, and were even listed on the news as having the clearest lots in the DC metro area after our 30 incher. My guys are just exhausted, and we could always use more iron. 

fee free to PM me with questions


----------



## dirtnazi (Feb 12, 2010)

*snow removal*

Hay what are you looking for operators or more equipment I might be inerested 
Contact me at (860)-883-4640 Or email at [email protected] thanx Brian


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Time to sign those malls up for next year at double the price.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

you called this back in november....saying you where having your first baby with ur wife and that it will be abusy snow year...dam it has been...sorry for off topic


----------



## green mt boy (Feb 14, 2010)

salopez;992089 said:


> Hey guys with another storm on the way we could use more loaders at our malls.
> 
> Don't get me wrong we did great, and were even listed on the news as having the clearest lots in the DC metro area after our 30 incher. My guys are just exhausted, and we could always use more iron.
> 
> fee free to PM me with questions


have bobcat 06 superduty v plow dodge 3/4 plowwill come work them85 per hr 802-793-7105 andrew


----------

